# Shrimps die after molting?



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I noticed for the past weeks since I had my CRS/RCS in my 20 gallon Long tank, some shrimps (mostly juveniles) are dying off.
I noticed that this die off's seem to be newly molted shrimp.
Just today I saw a couple of RCS and a CRS dead and seems to be newly molted.
I do have CPD's and chili rasboras in my tank but the dead shrimps have no nips or any injuries which will make me think that its the fishes fault.
They dont even bother or look at the dead shrimps just near them.
My water parameters:
Nitrates/nitrites are at 0 (test strip)
Chlorine - 0
KH - 80ppm
GH - 75ppm
pH - 6.8

Tank water is from tap.
I dose seachem flourish (5ml 2x a week) + rm capsules in tank.
Substrate is flourite dark.

I do have another fluval edge tank which also has the same water parameters, substrate, and water source,Dosed with flourish (3ml 1-2x a week) which houses OEBT's, Blue pearls, Blue bee's and it doesn't seem to have die offs in that tank.

Temperature of both tanks play around 74-76F

What may be wrong with my CRS/RCS tank?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, could be anything... The thing is, when a shrimp molts, it's very sensitive. Not only physically sensitive, ie. getting beat up by fish, but also sensitive to bacterial infection and disease.

So could be bacterial bloom, or your fish beating up your newly molted shrimp (you wont see bite marks on them)

Since presumably you're feeding your shrimp all the same foods, and using the same water for water changes in both of your tanks, I'd say it probably has something to do with fish. Remember when a shrimp molts, it is struggling, which will attract your danios and rasboras attention.

-- liam


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 to mordalphus 

Shrimps are prettttyyy sensitive after molting


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Speaking of food. I somehow noticed that happening in the 20 gal tank after I started feeding some Ken's shrimp food. I don't know if its just coincidence.
none of that happens in my tank with the OEBT's
Oh and my OEBT tank has 3 pairs of tiger endlers. But no molt issue die off is noted there.

The fishes seems to not mind the actively molting shrimp as there are several incidences of this happening right in front of them but I guess I can't disregard the fact that they can beat them up.:icon_smil


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

death after molting can be also lack of calcium and just couldn't recover itself.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I think that may be one problem I have to deal with as the shrimps don't really seem to eat up some of the food I give them.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

If its during the molt, iodine could be a factor.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm guessing fish too, but also it could be due to only partially molting. Which goes back to the calcium etc...


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jaggedfury said:


> death after molting can be also lack of calcium and just couldn't recover itself.


This is my theory. I've sat and watched the molting and the other shrimp just literally swarm over it trying to get the exo. This makes me think there is a calcium issue or lack there of. 

It is very stressfull for them to molt and when you add the additional stress of the others fighting over it, it can be too much.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.
I'm leaning more towards calcium issues in my CRS tank.
There was also an incident in one RCS with its exoskeleton still partly attached on the ventral head area and the shrimp dead sitting on a leaf.
What calcium additives do you guys place in your tank?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The problems molting are problems with nutritional calcium, not calcium in the water column.

That's why I don't think it's calcium, because if you're feeding all your shrimp the same food, they should all be suffering from calcium deficiency.

But the answer to your question is: A high quality, balanced food designed for invertebrates. Any food that fits that bill will provide ample dietary calcium.

If you want to dose your water column, stick a piece of cuttlefish bone in your filter. Although this causes molting problems if you dose too much.

-- liam


----------

